# Crown Point Resort, Horshoe Bend, AR



## In The Pink (Feb 11, 2008)

I've read reviews on this resort which all seem to indicate it's a "quiet, restful, out-of-the-way" but very nice place.  We're 50 something'ers and not active athletic types, but we like to see pretty scenery, check out small towns for shopping, maybe river tubing, etc, but don't necessarily need to be in hub-ub central, either.  Would this be a good place to stay with plenty to see and do within an hour or so drive?

Thanks.


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's hard to say.  Within an hour's drive a lot of folks would be disappointed.  There are activities on the White River, canoeing and tubing.  Golf is nearby at Turkey Mountain Country Club.

Hardy, AR, with a Main Street (only street) of crafty stores, is not far, and while you're there, there's Mammoth Springs and Fred's Catfish House.

Norfork Lake is not far, Mountain Home, AR.  Another Fred's there.

Ditto for Cherokee Village.

Craft Center in Mountain View, AR.

This all is not far (a little east) of the area that just got hit hard by tornadoes.

A place like Branson would have more to do, or Bella Vista, AR.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Clueless Owner Here.*




In The Pink said:


> I've read reviews on this resort which all seem to indicate it's a "quiet, restful, out-of-the-way" but very nice place.  We're 50 something'ers and not active athletic types, but we like to see pretty scenery, check out small towns for shopping, maybe river tubing, etc, but don't necessarily need to be in hub-ub central, either.  Would this be a good place to stay with plenty to see and do within an hour or so drive?


Shux, we're pushing 66 -- you 50-somethings are mere youths. 

Crown Point out there in Horseshoe Bend AR is actually 2 timeshares -- the 1 you asked about (Gold Crown) & Crown Point Condominiums (standard grade), which we bought sight unseen via eBay in 2005 as our dinky entry-level toe-hold into timeshare points. 

We bought Crown Point Condos with no thought of ever actually vacationing there.  But when we read the TUG reviews recently (out of curiosity more than anything else) the place sounded so nice that now we think we'd enjoy a vacation out there in the wilds of Arkansas.  However, we'd more likely go via _Last Call_ reservation than by reserving our own deeded time.  The RCI web site showed _Last Call_ availability for Crown Point Resort _and_ for Crown Point Condominiums the last time we checked (2-3 weeks ago). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dschaefe (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, Horseshoe Bend is pretty much in the "sticks."  It's away from the busy world and should be a good place to relax.

JLB describes it pretty well, about as good as a person from Iowa who now lives on the lake out from Branson.  Well, he might have been to a craft fair over there in that part of Arkansas.  Horsehoe Bend is WEST of some places hit by the tornado last week.  Very close to Ash Flat and Highland, two places said to have been hit hard.  I traveled northeast Arkansas for 10 years and after that lived in Batesville for four years.  I have not seen the resorts at Horseshoe, but I understand they are nice. People have been moving AWAY from Izard County for years.  The land is hilly and ricky.  If they have built a successful resort in Horsehoe Bend, they have found SOMETHING the land is good for.

Branson was once hilly and rocky.  Over the years they have rearranged those rocks with great success!

Don S.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## JLB (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, I resembled all that!   

Perhaps as they were moving rocks around in Branson (the first step to building something here--we have already moved our rocks around a bit and are waiting for the health department  to let us know if we moved them properly), they wandered down to ar*KANSAS* and moved some of it around.   

As 62 is a common drive for us, like when we want to take the southern route to get to our dentist in Mammoth Springs, and as we were sitting on pins and needles--a very uncomfortable thing--watching KY3 and KOLR10 track the storms--the only local programming when we have storms, which is quite often--we know for a fact that the first wave tracked through the Flippen/Gassville area, Gassville being virtually leveled (not that anything around here is level, virtually or otherwise), Mountain Home, West Plains MO and on to the NE.  That path is well WEST of HB, CV, etc.

Of course, anything that happens in Flippen, anyone who is at all close to bass fishing, will pay attention to.

I'm 99% certain that you meant to say that HB is EAST of that area.

Then, there was the supercell that cut a swath through TN the same night, capturing the national news headlines.

But, there is an update about Gassville every night here, like that fact that an ice storm has hit, 1000s are without power, and all the generators from Lowe's have been sent to Gassville.

The only craft _fairs_ over that way was at Hardy, and it was always the same weekend as War Eagle, so we never did it. A little further that way, DW did the one at Jonesboro, because she is from over that way and her Mom and SIL went too.

Yes, Crown Point _*is*_ 2 resorts, different because of unit amenities, but they share common amenities, a nice (at that time) indoor pool (great for an annual extended-family Spring Break), beach-like area on Crown lake, and so forth.

The last we were there, whichever resort had just built the log homes, cut places.  And, yes, we were there in a 3-bedroom unit on what was then a Bonus Vacation or a Vacation Escape, the forerunner of Extra Vacations.  It was what would now be the Last Call version, like $99.  That was when our 9-year-old great niece was a baby.

HB is a retirement _village_ that probably wishes to be CV when it grows up, which wishes to be Holiday Island when it grows up, which wishes to be BV when it grows up.

Buying on Table Rock Lake put an end to those Spring lake family getaways.  We haven't even used our 2 free nights at Bella Vista.   

For the OP, Hot Springs is another option.

And, part of the Ozark-American family this Iowa boy married into call Houston (TX) home, they being oil people.  Part of them will be retiring here, having already bought their 13 acres on the lake, and they are coming to visit this week, to visualize the house they will build.



dschaefe said:


> Yes, Horseshoe Bend is pretty much in the "sticks."  It's away from the busy world and should be a good place to relax.
> 
> JLB describes it pretty well, about as good as a person from Iowa who now lives on the lake out from Branson.  Well, he might have been to a craft fair over there in that part of Arkansas.  Horsehoe Bend is WEST of some places hit by the tornado last week.  Very close to Ash Flat and Highland, two places said to have been hit hard.  I traveled northeast Arkansas for 10 years and after that lived in Batesville for four years.  I have not seen the resorts at Horseshoe, but I understand they are nice. People have been moving AWAY from Izard County for years.  The land is hilly and ricky.  If they have built a successful resort in Horsehoe Bend, they have found SOMETHING the land is good for.
> 
> ...


----------



## dschaefe (Feb 12, 2008)

The tornado that hit the Flippin/Gassville area was isolated from the long northwesterly track where the other tornados occurred.  The town of Horseshoe Bend (I don't know where the resort by that name is) appeared to be right about on that long track of storms.  The closest touchdowns of those tornados was just EAST of Horseshoe Bend at Ash Flat and Highland.  There was never much at Highland until the Ash Flat and Hardy Schools consolidated to form the Highland School District about 40 years ago.  Then they started building things close to that new school, including a little shopping center.  That is probably the nearest shopping center to Horseshoe Bend.  If my memory serves me corectly, that little shopping center was hit by a tornado several years ago.  They may start building storm shelters (fraidy holes) around there in earnest!

Don S.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 12, 2008)

JLB said:


> HB is a retirement _village_ that probably wishes to be CV when it grows up, which wishes to be Holiday Island when it grows up, which wishes to be BV when it grows up.
> 
> For the OP, Hot Springs is another option.
> 
> And, part of the Ozark-American family this Iowa boy married into call Houston (TX) home, they being oil people.  Part of them will be retiring here, having already bought their 13 acres on the lake, and they are coming to visit this week, to visualize the house they will build.



Thanks again, JLB.  Hot Springs would be great.... we've been there (in hotels) a couple of times and really like the area, but I haven't found a points resort yet with good reviews and the give away price I'm looking for   .  Have you any recommendations?

As for Houston oil people, I are one too.  Actually DH is an oil refinery type, also.  On one of our drives through the Ozarks, I believe it was in Mountain Home that we stopped for a particularly scenic vista, and were speaking with the gal that ran the little cafe, and it turns out DH used to work with her brother.  Sometimes our world is a tiny place.


----------



## JLB (Feb 12, 2008)

My great uncle is from the area you are asking about, Thayer, MO, just above Mammoth Springs.  Cattywhompus from Horseshoe Bend and Cherokee Village.  He was with Haliburton, in the field, and he and my great Aunt retired to here, Table Rock Lake.  Their sons and daughter live down there, so I was his_ local _son.  We played golf together and he and she came out for dinner several times a week.  We went to Branson together, etc.

He passed away a year ago last week.  I got to know his kids, their families, and cousins I didn't know until then, and we have become quite close.  His daughter and her husband have bought the 13 acres across the cove from us, to retire to.

He was getting ready to move to Houston, because our great aunt is not doing well, and I was going to take over his marshalling job at the golf course.  But, he died instead.  DW and I had taken him to the hospital and the second time we didn't bring him home.   

Everyone knew him and he was a good friend/golfing buddy with Mickey Gilley, and others here in Branson.  Mickey was in Houston, but Casey Bayse, the singer with Mickey, came to Thayer for the funeral.

The golf course has eliminated the marshal postion, because of GPS, but they gave me a summer job in the cart barn.  I'm the youngest cart boy.  

Sometimes when I'm there, and a big ole white Cadillac comes rolling in, for a second I think it's him.  

Whenever I play, and get to the 12th Hole, I still see him there in the sand trap, because the last time we played he hit the ball five or six times and was still in it.  Of course, I was on the ground laughing because each shot he got redder in the face and another round of profanity came out.

So, I showed him the rip/slash, and he hit it right out.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Whoa!  Crown Point Owners Whapped With Special Assessment.*

It's advertised as an _Emergency Energy Assessment_ -- necessitated by 2007 & 2008 deficits resulting from spiking electric bills, high propane costs, fuel surcharges, & rising tornado & earthquake insurance rates.  Sheesh. 

The HOA-BOD president's letter tries to cushion the blow by mentioning that the timeshare has not raised maintenance fees for 3 years.  I'm glad of that.  The way I remember it, though, the bill for 2008 was more than the bill for 2007, & the 2007 bill was higher than the 2006 bill.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

